# Crushed



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does it hurt more now then it did a few years ago? I have been dating someone and we were going great and now. There is NOTHING!!! No communication from her by email, text or phone. How do people get over this and move on?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Breakup boody and you don't have to buy Christmas presents!


Winning!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

This might sound silly, but it's always helped me (in general)...

"If you're going through hell, keep going." 
- Winston Churchill


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I feel for you; I have experienced some painful times too. I remember telling myself and it did help "Time will help, it won't always feel like this."

This may sound silly, but realize things could always be worse, and that you do have reasons to be grateful. Anybody who says "It can't get any worse" is wrong.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

This is not the answer.

But it don't hurt.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

I know it doesn't make you feel any better now, but it's better that it happens sooner than later.
Keep your chin up and move on.
Their loss..


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Gold cup


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

God has better plans for you!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

You are a moving train! If she is not reciprocating the absolute best thing you can do is cut off all communication with her. No more texts, emails or calls, period. Focus on work and hobbies and you will be surprised what the future has in store!

Remember, "it's better to have lived and loved... than to have never loved at all."


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> God has better plans for you!!


This go on with yo bad self.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Have had a sign over my desk for 30 years or more that I live by....

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*"WHATEVER IT IS......
GET OVER IT !!!"...
*
---------------------------------------------
It has always served me well...
Whatever it is..it could always be worse...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

OK...How did you get rid of the body! :ac550:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Keep looking. The sun will rise and somewhere out there is the right person looking for you.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> This is not the answer.
> 
> But it don't hurt.


 Can't really recommend this route, WL Weller is better! lol *But *if you do partake, then put your phone somewhere safe so your not drunk texting or calling. Be better than that!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

going_deep said:


> Gold cup





Rack Ranch said:


> God has better plans for you!!


You have those to options, and many, many in between....LMAO.

Life is short, move on. Why torture yourself over a relationship that's OBVIOUSLY not gonna work ?


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Might as well post up those pics you've been saving.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

JJGold said:


> Might as well post up those pics you've been saving.


Green to you...


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

One word........ NEXT always worked for me. The picture thing sounds good as well.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Well all I can say is, if she's over it and moved on. It's because she has or already had someone else in mind. So do yourself a favor and don't let some cheating woman bring you down. Besides at least this way you don't have to give up half your stuff.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have found work and hobbies to help along with volunteering. If she comes back later to cause trouble then pull out the pictures or videos. Video will keep them away for a few years and will keep them away for good if they re-marry a preacher.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

OnedayScratch said:


> This is not the answer.
> 
> But it don't hurt.


till the next morning :rotfl::brew2:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

going_deep said:


> Gold cup


And leave your company credit card in your desk at work!!!! Don't ask how I know!!!$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I was married for over 20 years. Been on my own for a while now. First thing I did was found something half her age and ... You get it. Didn't last long and didn't plan for it to. I just started a relationship with a new lady. No idea where it will go. Each day I remember how happy I was alone. If she isn't making it better for me (and me for her in fairness), it's time to be alone again.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Everything happens for a reason. 
She obviously wasn't deserving. 
Onward and upward.


eta- No more email, text, or phone attempts from you to her. That will not work at this point. If when you cut your attempts, she reaches out to you, don't be a punk.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Go walk around the grocery store looking lost. One of them will want to rescue you.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Shaky said:


> Can't really recommend this route, WL Weller is better! lol *But *if you do partake, then put your phone somewhere safe so your not drunk texting or calling. Be better than that!


Definitely this, lol. Hide your phone and leave a note on the toilet or somewhere where you put it before hitting the booze...don't give her the satisfaction ha. Some rebound broad is probably not a bad idea either, been there, done it, it does help sad to say.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

one of my wife's friends around your age has been asking me to hook her up with someone that is not a drunk or worst. She is good looking and a lot of fun, ******* so cooks good also. I usually do not play match maker but she is good people, has a job, owns her own house and car, etc.... Let me know.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Change her contact name to "Don't message". Women hate the smell of desperation. Her non answer IS her answer. 

Get back to your hobbies.

Best thing to get over your dead dog is a new puppy....


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> one of my wife's friends around your age has been asking me to hook her up with someone that is not a drunk or worst. She is good looking and a lot of fun, ******* so cooks good also. I usually do not play match maker but she is good people, has a job, owns her own house and car, etc.... Let me know.


Sounds Good!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Shaky said:


> Can't really recommend this route, WL Weller is better! lol *But *if you do partake, then put your phone somewhere safe so your not drunk texting or calling. Be better than that!


Haha. Ya turn your phone off and throw it out into the yard.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Time for a 92.9 FM Second Date Update. After that, just go fishing.

http://www.thenew93q.com/list/entertainment/morning-show/2nd-date-update/eHH/


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> one of my wife's friends around your age has been asking me to hook her up with someone that is not a drunk or worst. She is good looking and a lot of fun, ******* so cooks good also. I usually do not play match maker but she is good people, has a job, owns her own house and car, etc.... Let me know.


So, what is a drunk to her? Ha. Cause I know guys that if they have more than two beers on a Saturday night they start getting sideways glances from their wife or gf.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Walk away .

Never look back ..

Each day we have on earth is precious and remember ... what ever you do with your day you just gave up a day of your life for it ... Make it count ... Do it for God ... He'll never leave you in the dark, and find a woman that does the same.

*MB*


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, according to chemistry, alcohol is, in fact, a solution..


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

rynochop said:


> So, what is a drunk to her? Ha. Cause I know guys that if they have more than two beers on a Saturday night they start getting sideways glances from their wife or gf.


sounds like they chose..... poorly


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

*When One Bus leaves....*

When I was 42 and single, Match.com was my friend.

:an5:


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

Lots of fish in the sea. Fish on, soldier.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

One door closes/another one opens.........Take heart.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Take self-inventory. What do you like about yourself? What do you want to change? Sounds stupid I know, but I've been there. Dated every psycho chick in Corpus and then some. Finally stopped looking at 35, concentrated on straightening out my own life. Took the dog to the beach every day, camped on the beach, played my guitar everywhere I could and made myself happy. Next thing I know the woman of my dreams appeared. We've been together 21 years. Hang in man, this one wasn't right, maybe the next one will be!!


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

Best way to get over one is to get under another one...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

1. Originally Posted by *Rack Ranch*  _God has better plans for you!!

2*. *_Originally Posted by *MB*  _Walk away .

Never look back ..

Each day we have on earth is precious and remember ... what ever you do with your day you just gave up a day of your life for it ... Make it count ... Do it for God ... He'll never leave you in the dark, and find a woman that does the same.

*MB*_

God does have plans for you and every day is precious. If you are a man of Faith, and I hope you are, if not find it. Open your heart and trust in The Good Lord to bring you to peace and joy. It will happen, but you have to meet Him part of the way so He can touch you.

God Bless


----------



## Ceejmo (Oct 13, 2015)

Keep looking for the right one. 
I have told my sons and daughters that a woman should be buried so deep in God's word that the man must first find God before he finds the woman.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Emotions are a roller-coaster your and your down Been down that road many times never gets better


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Best way to get over it is get another. That are like taxicabs, one comes around the corner every minute.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

I thank you all for your comments. I have plenty of pictures, but I won't stoop that low yet. As for where the body is. She is still alive and kicking as per my co-workers that can communicate with her. Just in a deep slump and don't know why someone would **** on someone that gave them EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> I thank you all for your comments. I have plenty of pictures, but I won't stoop that low yet. As for where the body is. She is still alive and kicking as per my co-workers that can communicate with her. Just in a deep slump and don't know why someone would **** on someone that gave them EVERYTHING!!!!!


Always remember, all women are at least a little crazy. Maybe this will help, the Hot/Crazy Matrix.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Lezz Go said:


> When I was 42 and single, Match.com was my friend.
> 
> :an5:


I've been married for a long time but I had several friends who just went through divorces and a trip to Match.com yielded amazing results.

No bars, no skanks, less hassle. Not that you have to rule out bars and skanks in the short term.

But seriously. It sucks but you have to pick yourself up, dust off and get back up there!

Good luck!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Easy to say, just walk away, forget her, move on, etc., much harder to do. The thing is you can't change her, the only thing you can change is yourself and/or the situation. The only person that can make you happy, is YOU, just like the only one that can make you truly unhappy is you. Try to adjust your attitude and the way you are looking at the situation.

The most important thing, is bring God into your life if He is not already there. Talk to Him, He listens.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Easy to say, just walk away, forget her, move on, etc., much harder to do. The thing is you can't change her, the only thing you can change is yourself and/or the situation. The only person that can make you happy, is YOU, just like the only one that can make you truly unhappy is you. Try to adjust your attitude and the way you are looking at the situation.
> 
> The most important thing, is bring God into your life if He is not already there. Talk to Him, He listens.


Very good advise. Try to not let someone else make or break you. You have to be solid in your own mind.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> I thank you all for your comments. I have plenty of pictures, but I won't stoop that low yet. As for where the body is. She is still alive and kicking as per my co-workers that can communicate with her. Just in a deep slump and don't know why someone would **** on someone that gave them EVERYTHING!!!!!


http://www.amazon.com/Guys-Only-Get...0191253&sr=8-15&keywords=getting+over+divorce
Don't beet yourself up. Turn the page. She has made the chose long before now.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Sep 8, 2015)

Sounds like you were dating my X. I send her pics of my new boat n stuff to rub her face in it...


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Just think, today is the first day of the rest of your life. Get out there and enjoy it!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

sgrem said:


> Best thing to get over your dead dog is a new puppy....


This... Or just go to the pound and play with them. You get my drift...

Seriously tho, bro, been there, hated it, got through it, and you will too.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I like this guys idea lol


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> God has better plans for you!!


Was looking at the OP's age and decided to share my story. I was 41 when my girlfriend of 2 years decided it was time to start sleeping around. Fine...no problem. I drug my broken hearted self out and about and I met a young Mexican hottie 16 years younger than me. She made me feel whole again. I felt good when I was with her. I felt proud to be seen with her and her friends. The relation ship was casual and not to the sex stage. It stayed like that for 8 months as I met her and her friends at various places around town. Then I decided to push nthe matter and asked if she was interested in a romantic dinner for just the two of us. She accepted and we became a couple for 2 years, We married when I was 44 and she was 28. When I was 48 and she was 32, we had a son. He is the one you hear me brag about all the time. He is now 14. We have been married for 21 together for 21 years. We have a great relationship and have lots of fun. I am 62 now and in the Ministery cause I realized that God MUST exist and hears our prayers cause he certainly blessed me with an Angel.

Your Angel is out there. Pray for her to come into your life. Ask God to steer you toward the one he has in has picked out for you. And when you meet her, be strong, be faithful, be yourself.


----------



## nicklas1976 (Apr 23, 2013)

The best medicine for a broke heart is new kitty.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

nicklas1976 said:


> The best medicine for a broke heart is new kitty.


I love a metaphor!


----------



## ginx (Jan 25, 2014)

I wonder if someone was getting over their old kitty with some new kitty which happened to be the OPs old kitty


----------



## nicklas1976 (Apr 23, 2013)

Chances are good.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I will say this. You can only see and attract your mirror. Right now you are all broken and down and nit okay.....you will only be able to see and attract the same not okay people.

Get right with yourself and your life and then you will attract the same kinds of people that right with themselves and right in their life. (Which is what you will need for a healthy relationship.)

I think next to your relationahip with God relationship decisions are THE most important of our lives. It affects deeply and forever everything to do with happiness and mental peace and comfort and confidence etc.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Tough love time... Forget her. She forgot you. There's nothing you're going to do to change her mind. Not to mention, why would you consider wanting someone like her back? Throw her number away. Take a wiz on her pictures. Then take a deep breath, exhale. And go pound some fresh stuff.

Don't be one of those dudes that keeps every chicks number they ever dated. In the hopes you may hook up again. That just makes you a revolving door. Move on man! Take up that offer from another 2cool brother. That chick may be the one!


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*Move on*

Plenty of frisky snatch out there my friend. Have fun!!

Mako2


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Hhhhhhhhxi


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

yoga pants...... go to mall or HEB and when you see the yoga pants, you'll forget her.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

_"to be my wife/husband, to have and to hold from this day forward, for better, for worse, for richer, for poorer, in sickness and in health, to love and to cherish, until death do us part."

_What happened to this old 'bromide'.. Guess it went down the toilet...

Guess I wuz born 100 years too soon...._
_


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> Why does it hurt more now then it did a few years ago? I have been dating someone and we were going great and now. There is NOTHING!!! No communication from her by email, text or phone. How do people get over this and move on?


 People get over this and move on by NOT emailing, texting or calling. That's called getting over it and moving on. Sounds like she did it for you. She shook your etch-o-sketch clean. You now have a clean screen to draw on. Get out there and draw a new picture! I know it hurts, but so does pulling off a band aid. Do it fast, get over it, and get on with life.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Reel Girl said:


> This might sound silly, but it's always helped me (in general)...
> 
> "If you're going through hell, keep going."
> - Winston Churchill


This! ^^^^ and remember. Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

gom1 said:


> I like this guys idea lol
> View attachment 2663226


That guy is a buddy of mine, last name Hardy. He lives in Caliifornia and owns a very successful window company. He is a childhood friend of my brother in law. He is a hoot and he traded up and is now happy as cheet. Good things do happen to good people! Keep your chin up and your options open.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

We'll just call you GOTCORNBREAD for now....


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

have you driven to her house and looked in her eyes and asked why yet?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Lawd...Please defer this thread and followers to the BUTT HURT ANONYMOUS group STAT...LOL


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Good Lawd...Please defer this thread and followers to the BUTT HURT ANONYMOUS group STAT...LOL


seriously


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gemini8 said:


> seriously


Hey...Dear Abby died many years ago...Jus Sayin


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hey...Dear Abby died many years ago...Jus Sayin


I know & unfortunately 2cool seems to have taken her place. I was agreeing to the BHA suggestion.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> have you driven to her house and looked in her eyes and asked why yet?


***Warning. Man card violation. Your next violation may result in suspension of man card and/or a restraining order.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Slump buster.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Category5 said:


> have you driven to her house and looked in her eyes and asked why yet?


That's not the greatest advice. That might get the law called on you. She obviously doesn't want to communicate. I'm not sure I'd force the issue.

Take Bob Seager's advice... Turn the page.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Category5 said:


> have you driven to her house and looked in her eyes and asked why yet?


He needs to hurry up and do this before the restraining order kicks in.

Most people capable of loving another have had their hearts ripped out a time or two. It hurts like hell. Time is your friend. It gets better. Alot better.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Bevojoe said:


> yoga pants...... go to mall or HEB and when you see the yoga pants, you'll forget her.


Haha..wait, what?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bayscout22 said:


> That's not the greatest advice. That might get the law called on you. She obviously doesn't want to communicate. I'm not sure I'd force the issue.
> 
> Take Bob Seager's advice... Turn the page.


True dat!

I was the rebound guy. Her ex decided to come over and ask the " what happened " question while I was in her shower. He came in, threw the curtain back, looked at me in the eyes...then down...then back to the eyes and asked in a Really loud tone, "are you sleeping with _________"?!?

I said in a very polite manner as I continued to rinse the shampoo outta my hair, "we're spending some really good quality time together".

He left.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

The ones that actually dumped me all ended up fat, broke, or with a loser and live in the trailer hood these days. It's kind nice and I hope they stalk my smokin hot wife's Facebook and imagine how good life would have been if they weren't all such bad decision makers back then. Kick back get a new young hottie and relax. It always works out.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

I called her to see about getting my stuff and she let me know that I could go to the Fire Pit and take what was left. So to make a long story short. Does anyone have any fishing gear I can borrow, and have any left over mounts that they don't want anymore? It would be in my best mind frame to not deal with her face to face.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks like you left out the part about what you did to **** her off enough to burn your stuff


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

You boys have been played and its not even April Fools.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

FREON said:


> Looks like you left out the part about what you did to **** her off enough to burn your stuff


I can honestly say that I did nothing!!!!!! I just work a lot. She was offered to come see what I do.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> I called her to see about getting my stuff and she let me know that I could go to the Fire Pit and take what was left. So to make a long story short. Does anyone have any fishing gear I can borrow, and have any left over mounts that they don't want anymore? It would be in my best mind frame to not deal with her face to face.


That wasn't very nice or smart! Judge Judy her ***


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

remi19 said:


> That wasn't very nice or smart! Judge Judy her ***


No offense to the OP, but Freon might be on to something.

She found your little black book, huh dude?

It's OK. You've got those contacts saved to the cloud, right??


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Mr. Breeze said:


> You boys have been played and its not even April Fools.


Haha..I think so, sounds like a bad soap opera now.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

There have been a few threads recently that I would love to know "the rest of the story."


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

OnedayScratch said:


> She found your little black book, huh dude?


 Always have two phones. The good boy phone and the other phone. And never mix them up.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> Why does it hurt more now then it did a few years ago? I have been dating someone and we were going great and now. There is NOTHING!!! No communication from her by email, text or phone. How do people get over this and move on?





GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> I can honestly say that I did nothing!!!!!! I just work a lot. She was offered to come see what I do.


 Come on man....You can't honestly expect anybody to believe that everything was going great and nothing happened but she quit communicating with you and burned all your stuff!!!:headknock


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> I thank you all for your comments. I have plenty of pictures, but I won't stoop that low yet. As for where the body is. She is still alive and kicking as per my co-workers that can communicate with her. Just in a deep slump and don't know why someone would **** on someone that gave them EVERYTHING!!!!!


She burned your stuff, Is it time for pics?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

FTB!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You know this story is sooo much better then what op is letting on. Burnt stuff? Must be a sister or good friend involved.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I need updates!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

FREON said:


> Come on man....You can't honestly expect anybody to believe that everything was going great and nothing happened but she quit communicating with you and burned all your stuff!!!:headknock


I didn't weigh-in because it sounded odd from the git go. Women don't play like that. A man will always know what's going on, if he's paying attention, because the woman has nagged him about it for months ... or it was such a deal breaker that she right now throws his stuff on the lawn or burns it.

Cornbread wasn't dating this girl, he was shacking up with this chick AT HER PLACE and she cancelled his lease. Probably for good reason. Likely, he wasn't any more straight with her than he has been with 2Coolers.

I'm making a note.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

*crushed*

well I haven't posted in so long I am afraid my greenie points will expire so:

time to pick up the guitar and sing the blues like the other 2coolers.

troll on.


----------

